# UT2003

## nightlord

Tenho os 3 cds do UT2003 e no ultimo esta um ficheiro linux_~1.sh para a instalacao do jogo em linux. corri o script como root, tudo corre bem ate que ele diz "Please mount the Unreal Tournament 2003 Play Disc CDROM. Choose Yes to retry, No to cancel". tentei com os 3 cds que tenho e ate tentei copiar os 3 para o disco mas da-me sempre a mesma msg. Falte-me algum cd? Alguem ja conseguiu por isto a funcionar? Obrigado.

----------

## humpback

Copia o script para o disco duro e corre o script do disco.

Depois se eu bem me recordo convem existir uma entrada no fstab sobre o cdrom.

----------

## nightlord

gentoo root # ./linux_~1.sh

Copying to a temporary location...

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing Unreal Tournament 2003 for GNU/Linux 2107......................................................................

Mounted device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

Unmounting device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

copiei o script para o disco e o fstab ta ok. sera por o cd ser uma copia? continua a recusar os 3 cds...

ja agora pq aparece linux_~1.sh e nao o nome completo nos cds (em windows aparece)?

----------

## humpback

hmmmm compila o kernel com suporte de joliet (extensão para nomes compridos da microsoft) e tenta outra vez... talvez seja disso.

----------

